# NEBO ITEMS...POST ALL NEBO ITEMS HERE



## RedLED

Can we post all NEBO products here. They have so many items it may be easier to have a NEBO page.


----------



## LightObsession

Wouldn't it get rather cluttered.

My problem with the Nebo lights that I've owned and tried is that you can't turn some of them off without going through the remaining modes and those that you can turn off without going through the remaining modes come on in the next mode when turned on the next time. I really hate turning the light on in strobe mode because I turned it off in the mode before strobe.

Some of them may not have that awkward interface. I have a couple Nebo lights that I don't use because of the UI.


----------



## RedLED

Which ones are they?


----------



## RedLED

I just thought you could post about any NEBO instead of having threads running for each one, i have a Larry Light one running presently.


----------



## Str8stroke

Red, I have the Nebo CaseBrite iPhone 6 plus phone case light. It is what I call a mega mule COB design. I have had it since they first hit the market. It works pretty well. It is a tad bulky, and offers fair protection for the phone. I dropped it a few times so far. On the last drop, about 4 feet on a hard wood floor, it broke a small piece inside. The case still works, and led light works as designed, but there is what sounds like a small plastic piece rattling around inside. I don't see a way to take it apart. 
Over all, I am happy with the case. It is still on my phone and is a handy gadget. I like the ramping feature. You just press and hold the button. It ramps up or down, and blinks when it is on max high or max low. It has a slow strobe too. Oh, it is awesome for nighttime pictures or videos. It can really light up the subject.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's a contribution...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408800-Nebo-transport-impressions
A bright 12 volt plug in. The Transport

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413372-Nebo-SLYDE-impressions
^^ the SLYDE


----------



## LightObsession

RedLED said:


> Which ones are they?


The baton light is one (looks like a little baseball bat). I don't remember the other 4 or 5 models that I've handled or owned.


----------



## J_C

Lumping them all together seems like a mess waiting to happen. Someone will post data or ask a question then not specify the model or someone else will misinterpret... I mean, it's one of the reasons why different topics exist for different topics, no? I don't see why we should treat significantly different lights as the same topic as it's kind of irrelevant whether they're made by the same company.


----------



## RedLED

JC,

I think if people ID the light is should work. it is better than checking the ton of threads for all the lights this company produces. let's see how it goes. we have concurrently running threads on three NEBO lights, I thought one would be easier as they all get spread out. There is already a Larry Light 2, Slyde and Transporter 2 running [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]

As long as people ID the light, we should be fine.


----------



## J_C

Okay, I'll just opt out of the cluttered mess that will become. Literally, I came back here looking for info and see this alarming request for chaos and well, no, I have no use for a topic where I have to read dozens of posts about dozens of lights with nothing in relation except who made it. That's not how the forum search works best. Search by post is too narrow. Search by model name in a topic title is _Just Right._


----------



## OCD

There is a thread for just HDS, one for Surefire, one for Mcgizmo. They all seem to work "fine".


----------



## J_C

It's up to you guys, do whatever... I just won't contribute or read long topics so it's just a wasted resource to me.


----------



## bykfixer

Malkoff junky and Elzetta threads seem to be doing ok.

If I do any more 'users impressions' threads I'll add it to my original post for tidy-ness.


----------



## RedLED

J_C said:


> It's up to you guys, do whatever... I just won't contribute or read long topics so it's just a wasted resource to me.


Whoa, whoa...let's not get too worked up over something like this, why not have one thread? Many others have central meeting and coming together but, lets' not get shut down! The Mods, they dont like any bickering, let's give it a chance. Fair enough, JC?

Really you make it sound like two guy's in the missile silo have said" hey... let's turn the keys and see what happens!"


----------



## RedLED

The Transport 2 is a wonderful light, I left mine on for about 30 min. and it was just a little warm. the reflector is orange peal from the LED half way then polished from there.


----------



## RedLED

Bought another Larry COB in Red.


----------



## RedLED

Nebo has some very cool inexpensive lights, check the Nebo tools site, nice gifts.


----------



## bykfixer

Bright guy is having a leap year sale on Nebo stuff.

I was tempted but opted out. I like that Nebo stuff can be found in small, brick & mortar stores and prefer to help those folks stay in business by purchasing my Nebo stuff from those guys. Online purchasing is so...sterile. But when in like an Ace Hardware buying a hard to find air filter or squirrel proof bird feeder, then strike up conversation with the owner...that's what it's all about there...at least to me anyway.


----------



## RedLED

The owner of the local Hdwe. store here in the desert just loves the Nebo lights and he says they fly out the door.


----------



## bykfixer

RedLED said:


> The owner of the local Hdwe. store here in the desert just loves the Nebo lights and he says they fly out the door.



The beauty in that is that those Nebos flying out the door help him keep those doors open. 

Win-win.

Check out this thread Red
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380612-Nebo

^^ not that they're loved by all mind you. 
But at least the name doesn't start an argument anymore.


----------



## RedLED

Today, I bought a NEBO Redline Micro, and love it!


----------



## RedLED

I think NEBO is going to be big around here? They are great lights for little money, I bought the Redline Micro for $14.00!


----------



## bykfixer

Apparently Nebo has come out with another pretty cool one called 'twin puck'. 
It's a roadside emergency flashlight/beacon thing with a strong magnet.


I'll grab one at some point soon and talk about it here, unless somebody else does first.


----------



## RedLED

The local hardware store has then, very cool device.


----------



## RedLED

I noticed NEBO advertises here on the forum now.


----------



## RedLED

Going to run some errands tomorrow, and will check to see if anything new is at the H'dwe. store.


----------



## RedLED

Got the COB Work Light...very nice, great quality for the price.


----------



## CLHC

Just noticed this thread but did post in the *Incoming - What do you have coming in the mail?*


----------



## RedLED

How do you like the belt holster for Big Larry?


----------



## cactus man

The Big Larry belt holster is very good.
You can find the holster at various places and the price will also vary.
I found on E-bay you can buy the Big Larry and Holster for $19.00 to $21.00.
I also have seen the holster alone from $4.99 to $6.99 with and without shipping.

I really like the Big Larry but.....yeah always a but.....
It would be nice not having the switch through the various light settings to turn it off.

Cactus Man


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> How do you like the belt holster for Big Larry?





cactus man said:


> The Big Larry belt holster is very good.
> 
> I really like the Big Larry but . . . It would be nice not having the switch through the various light settings to turn it off.


It's light and does what it was intended for, although I don't know if it can stand up to harsh[er] abusive environments over time. It's not like Kydex. It's quite "thin" if you will and does have a metal button at the base for the magnet to "hold" on to.

I got a first chance to use the two (2) today for my EDC alongside my SF (side-by-side). Almost forgot that I had both of them on my person. But I did use the NBL to light up under the shelf of my workstation since there's insufficient lighting at that particular area. My fellow employees even commented saying they didn't know there was lights under the shelf. I used the metal bracing/brackets to stick the magnet onto. Let me tell you, it did hold _fast_!

I'm really liking this thus far after a day's outing and am looking to purchase a few more.


----------



## RedLED

The COB initials mean: "Chips On Board."

Ref. NEBO Web site.


----------



## jdhermit

...um...


----------



## bykfixer

Glad you did this thread Red. 

Although the typical NEBO isn't your ordinary dog walker/tacti-cool flashlight (although their redline stuff aint bad), they've produced a line of niche lights for the Craftsman/blue collar types who can now find items based on specific minded uses in a single lineup.

Used to be you'd stumble onto a "larry light" type by brand x or a slyde type by brand y, in an unknown caliber of quality. 

They seem to have gathered up some of the best ideas by other niche makers and slapped a NEBO label on them, placed them in certain stores and will no doubt in time be found in more and more homes, garages, warehouses, glove boxes and anywhere else a niche flashlight serves it's useful purpose.

I was digging on NEBO products long before I became a flashaholic. But until stumbling onto them in a batteries plus store while looking for some krypton household bulbs I did not know their complete lineup was a number of niche lights I already owned under a different brand...albeit they costed a little less. 

Now instead of some kinda treasure hunt aspect where I happen to find a this or that kinda light that fills a particular need I can ease on over to a nearby store and see what the fertile mind of Mr. Nebo has in the lineup. 

I would like to see a flexible telescoping or bendy stem, reader type that fits nicely into narrow crevices of hard to reach areas...magnetic of course, and perhaps a clothspin style clip option.





So if you are in cahoots with ole Larry please pass that on Red.


----------



## CLHC

Anyone here know if the NEBO BIG Larry can also use AA Lithium Batteries? The box that it comes in doesn't state so and no brochure/manual with it, and the website simply states:



NEBO said:


> BATTERIES
> • Powered by 3 AA batteries (included)


----------



## RedLED

CLHC said:


> Anyone here know if the NEBO BIG Larry can also use AA Lithium Batteries? The box that it comes in doesn't state so and no brochure/manual with it, and the website simply states:


Yes, I'm running Lithiums or Eneloops in everything.


----------



## RedLED

bykfixer said:


> Glad you did this thread Red.
> 
> Although the typical NEBO isn't your ordinary dog walker/tacti-cool flashlight (although their redline stuff aint bad), they've produced a line of niche lights for the Craftsman/blue collar types who can now find items based on specific minded uses in a single lineup.
> 
> Used to be you'd stumble onto a "larry light" type by brand x or a slyde type by brand y, in an unknown caliber of quality.
> 
> They seem to have gathered up some of the best ideas by other niche makers and slapped a NEBO label on them, placed them in certain stores and will no doubt in time be found in more and more homes, garages, warehouses, glove boxes and anywhere else a niche flashlight serves it's useful purpose.
> 
> I was digging on NEBO products long before I became a flashaholic. But until stumbling onto them in a batteries plus store while looking for some krypton household bulbs I did not know their complete lineup was a number of niche lights I already owned under a different brand...albeit they costed a little less.
> 
> Now instead of some kinda treasure hunt aspect where I happen to find a this or that kinda light that fills a particular need I can ease on over to a nearby store and see what the fertile mind of Mr. Nebo has in the lineup.
> 
> I would like to see a flexible telescoping or bendy stem, reader type that fits nicely into narrow crevices of hard to reach areas...magnetic of course, and perhaps a clothspin style clip option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are in cahoots with ole Larry please pass that on Red.


nice post fixer, I agree they are not our super lights, however for a nice reasonable working light for the house or tool box, they are great. Also, they do make a flexible light, I saw it on the last page of the Web site.


----------



## RedLED

jdhermit said:


> ...um...


Like it or not is what COB means..."Chips On Board." I saw it in one of the videos. They state it there. Could just mean LEDs on a PCB? I don't know?


----------



## CLHC

With the Lithiums, are you getting better runtimes, same, or marginal?


----------



## RedLED

I have not run any tests, mostly I don't want leaks.


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> I have not run any tests, mostly I don't want leaks.


I sure do _NOT_ want any battery leaks whatsoever, let alone water leaking into it.


----------



## waynestractor

I bought a Nebo O2 Beam at the local tool store last year, mostly because I liked how crisp the beam was. I used it a few times out on the golf course at night walking the dogs and was pretty happy with it. Then went it use it one day a few weeks later and it wouldn't work. i opened it up and the relatively new Energizers had leaked. I cleaned it up and put some of my Powerex batteries from my camera, flash and triggers in. It worked once, then the next time out the batteries were dead. Have messed with it a few times but batteries die after a few days of sitting and now it doesn't work at all. No more Nebo crap for me! I bought a Fenix HP30 headlight a while back and am very happy with it so I am going to try one of their flashlights.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ chalk one up to the "no" column.


----------



## RedLED

I have had new Energizers ruin one of my Nikon SB 910 flashes, had to send it in for service. I only use lithium or Eneloops batteries. Energizers can leak in no time, and it may not be Nebo's fault. 

My my rule is never leave non-lithium/rechargeables in anything not used often, very often and you should not have any problems. The non Lithiums or rechargeables are safer.

Enregizer should replace any damage to your gear for no cost, contact them.


----------



## bykfixer

RedLED said:


> I have had new Energizers ruin one of my Nikon SB 910 flashes, had to send it in for service. I only use lithium or Eneloops batteries. Energizers can leak in no time, and it may not be Nebo's fault.
> 
> My my rule is never leave non-lithium/rechargeables in anything not used often, very often and you should not have any problems. The non Lithiums or rechargeables are safer.



Yep, I've had fairly new ones leak too.
But my cache of Radio Shack and Rayovacs have been leak free (knock on wood) for a couple years now.

And Powerex? I bought some C's because of their reputation..$30/pr... They arrived dead, and after sitting in a non power draining light were dead after 3 weeks. 
Guess that's MagLites fault? Wudduh ya think Red?


----------



## RedLED

Fixer,

I Don't trust any batteries 100%


----------



## RedLED

Placed an order with NEBO today, will advise when they arrive.


----------



## waynestractor

I have no concerns leaving my Powerex batteries in devices but definitely weary about leaving anything else in them!


----------



## StarHalo

RedLED said:


> I have had new Energizers ruin one of my Nikon SB 910 flashes, had to send it in for service. I only use lithium



No lithium cells in flashes; they have a nasty habit of overheating the flash if used frequently in a short period of time. Recycle time isn't as short as with Eneloops anyway.



RedLED said:


> Placed an order with NEBO today, will advise when they arrive.



What'd you get?


----------



## RedLED

RedLED said:


> I have had new Energizers ruin one of my Nikon SB 910 flashes, had to send it in for service. I only use lithium or Eneloops batteries. Energizers can leak in no time, and it may not be Nebo's fault.
> 
> My my rule is never leave non-lithium/rechargeables in anything not used often, very often and you should not have any problems. The non Lithiums or rechargeables are safer.
> 
> Enregizer should replace any damage to your gear for no cost, contact them.





StarHalo said:


> No lithium cells in flashes; they have a nasty habit of overheating the flash if used frequently in a short period of time. Recycle time isn't as short as with Eneloops anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> What'd you get?


Star I use a Quantum Turbo battery pack that goes straight to the strobe, so I can burn them off, and the batteries only do the small chores of the flash, like the zoon inside, do we can get away with using lithium. If it is a big event, like say an awards show or some thing like that I can use regular batteries as I do a dump of them once an 
hour and they don't have a chance to leak. If you shoot a lot, a Quantum is the way to go for on camera flash. 

As far as Nebo, I got the Twyst work lantern and flashlight, the Redline RC Select with USB and the Redline with Magdock rechargeable, (For my wife to keep at her desk). 

I have McGizmo's, Surefires, Oveready's but these NEBO's are just for fun and my work lights so I can keep my good ones from any damage, even though I use my nice lights, these NEBO's are just a fun line of lights for a very good deal for all the features you get.

Have you added any NEBO lights recently?

I just think they are a lot of fun. And, if you are tired of the light or don't like it, you can gift them to people. I love doing that, recently at a job the client asked to see my Spyderco Delica in Orange, and said "I wish I had one of these," so I took the bead off and gave it to him."he went nuts. I have a couple of orange spares in the box at home, so no problem. I don't do it with McGizmo' or any customs, but maybe a Surefire I have spares of, like G2's (With no Malkoff's) but, it keeps you working. Of course if it is the CEO of a huge Corp. yeah, they get the McGiz. But these NEBO lights will seem more valuable to the average person than they think, since they are packed wit many cool, features and functions. 

Best wishes,

RL


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> As far as NEBOs. . .these. . .are just for fun and my work lights so I can keep my good ones from any damage, even though I use my nice lights, these NEBO's are just a fun line of lights for a very good deal for all the features you get.
> 
> I just think they are a lot of fun. And, if you are tired of the light or don't like it, you can gift them to people. . .these NEBO lights will seem more valuable to the average person than they think, since they are packed wit many cool, features and functions.



Shared sentiment here regarding said manufacture of these practical lighting instruments.


----------



## CLHC

Another in *RED*.


----------



## RedLED

I need a red one.

Very nice.


----------



## bykfixer

RedLED said:


> I need a red one.
> 
> Very nice.



Woah, woah,woah!
Hang on a few ticks....

You don't have a red one "red"led? lol.


----------



## RedLED

Dude,

I really need need to get a Red Big Larry. You're right, can't have too many of these. Will advise when I get it.


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> I need a red one.
> 
> Very nice.


Thanks! Get one or two maybe three! 



bykfixer said:


> Woah, woah,woah!
> Hang on a few ticks....
> 
> You don't have a red one "red"led? lol.


Yeah now that's funny!



RedLED said:


> Dude,
> 
> I really need need to get a Red Big Larry. You're right, can't have too many of these. Will advise when I get it.


Let us know!


----------



## RedLED

I found something in the True Utility section of the NEBO website, called the Nano looks very cool, and $10.00!

There other lights in the other sections, they have a adhesive curing light in the non flashlight section, very nice. Not the CSI one on the main light page.

You have to look at the entire sight to see all the lights. 

With this NEBO stuff, someone mentioned a Larry2 light and it went from there.

Will advise some arrivals when they arrive the Twyst, and Redline Select RC, and the Mag Dock for my wife to take to her office and keep on her desk.

Best,

RL


----------



## RedLED

Got that Twyst lantern and flashlight in the nalural aluminum Ano. 

Great light! Nice throw, perfect beam, lantern is fantastic, it puts light out at 360.o and 120.o, and you can dim it down to a low setting.

It also has a retractable base and a magnet on the base,as well.

All in all, for $50.00 you can't beat this as a work light.

very innovative.


----------



## CLHC

The NEBO Twin Pucks:


----------



## RedLED

How do you like the twin pucks? and two big Larry's!


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> How do you like the twin pucks?


Flash[ed] myself with the light and was temporarily sight deficient. Man Alive! Overall impressions on these two (2) Twin Pucks I'm quite satisfied. Will see in the days ahead when putting it to use.



RedLED said:


> . . . and two big Larry's!


Now these two (2) I'm really getting a daily usage at work with. Sure really liking it! I wish the bright runtimes were longer though.


----------



## CLHC

Hallway light[ing]


----------



## RedLED

These would make a nice car setup.


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> These would make a nice car setup.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## CLHC

Lighting comparison:


----------



## CLHC

Battery compartment:


----------



## CLHC

Saw this ant(?) on my hallway this early morning:
















This NEBO Twin Pucks works does what it was designed and built for. But in this case, it does just fine lighting things up-close and "personal" even if shining on an insect!


----------



## RedLED

Nice work. I have to get one for my truck and cars


----------



## CLHC

Just foolin' 'round with the Twin Pucks:











Say if power is out (Brown Out and the like) but there's still enough hot water in the heater and in need of a quick shower, the lighting will do on these. Not to say that other lanterns or flashlights and the like bouncing off the white wall/ceiling wouldn't do. But directly illuminating the tub does the job I'd say!


----------



## RedLED

Nice, how did you mount them?


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> Nice, how did you mount them?


They both have magnets and of course they're separable. As illustrated on NEBO's YouTube Chanel, these Twin Pucks can be used and secured to one's tent with the magnets as security if one doesn't wish to mount them via cord.


----------



## CLHC

Okay something happened with the other Twin Pucks:


























This smaller round with the magnet is all metal and simply glued on to the plastic bodied Puck






I dropped this from about five (5) feet high and it "split" apart as shown. Kind of sort of bumm[ed] that it happened, but oh well! :shakehead There's more NEBO Twin Pucks to be had. :wave:


----------



## RedLED

You are saying some are smaller, than others?


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> You are saying some are smaller, than others?


In regards to?

Simply depicting that broken magnet piece from one of the Twin Pucks, that's all.


----------



## RedLED

Ok, I understand now. I want to pick up some for our vehicles.


----------



## cactus man

Big Larry diminished output and LED fail at high power.....
Before you panic install fresh batteries!

I had a Big Larry light..brand new that had that exact anomaly...
Before I contacted NEBO I thought about the batteries that came with the light.
Perhaps they were bad?

Indeed, using a quality battery tester I determined they were "dead" and thus the light output
obviously was skewed.

Fresh AA batteries and the light returned to full output and quality light!

Cactus Man


----------



## RedLED

I put eneloops or Lithiums in all my NEBO's and save the rest for things like headphones and mice.


----------



## bykfixer

cactus man said:


> Big Larry diminished output and LED fail at high power.....
> Before you panic install fresh batteries!
> 
> I had a Big Larry light..brand new that had that exact anomaly...
> Before I contacted NEBO I thought about the batteries that came with the light.
> Perhaps they were bad?
> 
> Indeed, using a quality battery tester I determined they were "dead" and thus the light output
> obviously was skewed.
> 
> Fresh AA batteries and the light returned to full output and quality light!
> 
> Cactus Man



Sometimes things work out anyway, huh?


----------



## RedLED

Just got two new NEBOs! The Twyst work light and lantern, and the Redline Select RC, rechargeable. More to follow as I test them a little. Packaging is amazing, like Apple. Just beautiful.


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> I put eneloops or Lithiums in all my NEBO's and save the rest for things like headphones and mice.


I just got these to try:


----------



## RedLED

That is a nice setup.


----------



## RedLED

*LiL Larry*

Nebo now has the LiL Larry same metal design as the big Larry, only much smaller. Looks nice


----------



## CLHC

*Re: LiL Larry*

What happened to:



RedLED said:


> Can we post all NEBO products here. They have so many items it may be easier to have a NEBO page.



Anyhou, that's a cool LiL Larry Power Pocket Light. May just have to!


----------



## RedLED

*Re: LiL Larry*



CLHC said:


> What happened to:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhou, that's a cool LiL Larry Power Pocket Light. May just have to!


you are right, I'll grt it moved, late posting.


----------



## RedLED

*Re: LiL Larry*

Anyone get the Li'l Larry light yet. I love the red Ano. on these things, and I will'pick one up when the local Hdw'e store has them in stock. It's still fun to buy at a store, plus I keep them going. Right now if you buy the big Larry, they throw in the belt holder.

I thought the Li'l Larry would be nice in my briefcase, Perhaps?


----------



## RedLED

Not a review but, it is a lot of fun to charge my Blackberry from a my NEBO Redline Select RC. A nice just in case feature. Also, the charging cube and cable are orange, and of a nice quality.

Best, 

Red LED


----------



## CLHC

Got me another one of these but this time in *Black*:


----------



## RedLED

Nice to have a backup.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Black is nice! :thumbsup: First time I've seen Big Larry's box. They're sold sans at my local hardware store.

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED

Ask if they have the boxes, at my hardware store in the desert, they just put the unfolded
boxes out for you to take. I'll check my other locations and see.

Got The Twin Puck, yesterday. Great design, need more for all our vehicles.

There is also a "Lil Larry" in aluminum, same colors as big Larry! With a great clip.


----------



## CLHC

Speaking of NEBO LiL Larry:











In comparison with NEBO BIG Larry






In a shirt pocket


----------



## CLHC

Oh, and if you do wear cargo/carpenter style pants, then no problem:


----------



## CLHC

Oh and by the way, it is magnetic base[d]:


----------



## CLHC

The with and w/o AAA weight in ounces:


----------



## RedLED

These will be very EDC lights. I love that clip.


----------



## RedLED

On my Big Larry's lubing the threads made a huge difference. Took the rough feel away, and there is an O-ring on them, too.


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> On my Big Larry's lubing the threads made a huge difference. Took the rough feel away, and there is an O-ring on them, too.


Oh I hear and feel you on that!


----------



## CLHC

Plenty bright:


----------



## CLHC

In hand:






Just light out the front:


----------



## RedLED

Nice lighting on that scotch...my wife and I were married in St. Andrews, Scotland 20 years ago last week.

Cant wait to go back, soon hopefully.


(And...I announce that in the NEBO thread)!


----------



## bykfixer

RedLED said:


> Nice lighting on that scotch...my wife and I were married in St. Andrews, Scotland 20 years ago last week.
> 
> Cant wait to go back, soon hopefully.
> 
> 
> (And...I announce that in the NEBO thread)!



How romantic of you to announce that in the Nebo thread.

Lemmee guess...you'll be presenting her with a new Nebo Slydez at the celebration? 

Congratz btw. I'm looking at #8 next month.
Mine gave me a 1955 HIPCO Tom Thumb light as an early gift.


----------



## CLHC

Congratulations to the both of you!

Sure would love to visit Scotland one fine day!


----------



## RedLED

Thank you. And, you would love it there.


----------



## RedLED

bykfixer said:


> How romantic of you to announce that in the Nebo thread.
> 
> Lemmee guess...you'll be presenting her with a new Nebo Slydez at the celebration?
> 
> Congratz btw. I'm looking at #8 next month.
> Mine gave me a 1955 HIPCO Tom Thumb light as an early gift.


Thanks but, It was more about his scotch, but I did give her a NEBO Mag Dock for her new office, so you were close. That was just a gift not a wedding present, however, I would take a NEBO anything as a present. 

You are right it is tacky to announce something like that in the budget flashlight forum, I should have stuck to the format and that is you can mix scotch and NEBOs very well.


----------



## RedLED

What is this 1955 Tom Thumb, you speak of?


----------



## CLHC

Excuse the clutter. But it appears that the NEBO LiL Larry does put out a very decent amount of light. But to be sure, the picture do not do it justice.


----------



## bykfixer

RedLED said:


> Thanks but, It was more about his scotch, but I did give her a NEBO Mag Dock for her new office, so you were close. That was just a gift not a wedding present, however, I would take a NEBO anything as a present.
> 
> You are right it is tacky to announce something like that in the budget flashlight forum, I should have stuck to the format and that is you can mix scotch and NEBOs very well.





RedLED said:


> What is this 1955 Tom Thumb, you speak of?



Not tacky at all to brag about a dame willing to put up with a flashaholic.







Tom Thumb was a guy named George Stratton whose stage name was General Tom Thumb in PT Barnums shows in the 1800's.

In about 1950 a 1aa flashlight was coined 'the Tom Thumb' light.




Shown here are a pair of HIPCO Tom Thumbs circa 1953 and 55 against a 1939 Rayovac with spot to (very dim via sliding lamp shade) flooder and twist head beam focus. 

They burn about as bright as a mag solitaire with a #112 bulb. Nice and white too. 




Surly folks at some point figured out a #222 burned nice and dim. The 'jewel thief' light was born.
Today folks program in a mode in LED lights called 'firefly' that mimics the old Tom Thumb lights of days gone by.




Left is a silver plated 1953 HIPCO with a #222 bulb.
Right is a 1955 HIPCO with a #112. 
Eveready joined in about 1955.




The Eveready 'little Jim'

But by then the novelty of a 5 or less lumen flashlight was wearing off and they faded away by 1960.
In the late 60's Eveready made a 'little captain' and Rayovac made a 'sportsman jr'. In the 70's Eveready made a 'little commander'. 

Now we return to the program already in progress.


----------



## CLHC

Another NEBO BIG Larry!











That makes four (4) for now!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I ventured to the local haberdashery today ........ All excited to procure a new LIL Larry ......... DENIED! 

~ Chance


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I ventured to the local haberdashery today ........ All excited to procure a new LIL Larry ......... DENIED!
> 
> ~ Chance


Lowes has a 3*AAA COB light:
Lux-Pro LP137 
220-Lumens LED Handheld Battery Flashlight
for $6.97


----------



## RedLED

What do you mean denied?


----------



## RedLED

CLHC said:


> Another NEBO BIG Larry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes four (4) for now!


I don't think they don't make the Big Larry in Camo anymore.


----------



## CLHC

RedLED said:


> I don't think they don't make the Big Larry in Camo anymore.


Looks like still available here: *NEBO #6382 BIG Larry Camo*


----------



## RedLED

I guess I did not see it in the paper catalog I have, they show black, silver and red. So I thought they replaced it with red. Thought the red replaced it.


----------



## CLHC

That's alright, glad to help out.

Anyways, I learned something new about the NEBO LiL Larry LED Work Lights. Let the photo describe it and see if you notice something:


----------



## CLHC

Size comparison amongst:


----------



## CLHC

For those who have the Powerex Maha NiMH Batteries, do you know if they've worked and fit (more than likely fit) inside your NEBOs, especially the NEBO BIG Larry and NEBO LiL Larry?

Powerex AA 2700mAh; Does it fit NEBO BIG Larry?

On the Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA, some do not fit the NEBO BIG Larry.

Powerex AAA 1000mAh; Does it fit NEBO LiL Larry?

On the Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA, some also do not fit the NEBO LiL Larry.


----------



## RedLED

That's cool.


----------



## Poppy

RedLED said:


> That's cool.


ARE you just bumping this thread? 



CLHC said:


> For those who have the Powerex Maha NiMH Batteries, do you know if they've worked and fit (more than likely fit) inside your NEBOs, especially the NEBO BIG Larry and NEBO LiL Larry?
> 
> Powerex AA 2700mAh; Does it fit NEBO BIG Larry?
> 
> On the Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA, some do not fit the NEBO BIG Larry.
> 
> Powerex AAA 1000mAh; Does it fit NEBO LiL Larry?
> 
> On the Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA, some also do not fit the NEBO LiL Larry.



That's pretty BAD!

Are the pros too fat?
Do you have a micrometer?
It might be helpful to determine what diameters work, vs what is too large.

Perhaps you can also mic out the largest diameter battery that you have that does fit.


----------



## CLHC

Poppy said:


> That's pretty BAD! . . . Are the pros too fat?


That I don't really know for certain, but I'm leaning towards that they are not.



Poppy said:


> Do you have a micrometer?


No. Wish I did though. Now it'll be something on my list. Thanks for that reminder.



Poppy said:


> It might be helpful to determine what diameters work, vs what is too large.
> 
> Perhaps you can also mic out the largest diameter battery that you have that does fit.


I was thinking that same. Thank you *Poppy*! :wave:


----------



## bykfixer

CLHC said:


> For those who have the Powerex Maha NiMH Batteries, do you know if they've worked and fit (more than likely fit) inside your NEBOs, especially the NEBO BIG Larry and NEBO LiL Larry?
> 
> Powerex AA 2700mAh; Does it fit NEBO BIG Larry?
> 
> On the Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA, some do not fit the NEBO BIG Larry.
> 
> Powerex AAA 1000mAh; Does it fit NEBO LiL Larry?
> 
> On the Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA, some also do not fit the NEBO LiL Larry.



Bore that sucka.


----------



## CLHC

bykfixer said:


> Bore that sucka.


Thought of that in my head but don't have a Drilling/Milling machine. The only thing closely resembling such is a Dremel with accessories. Of course I suppose I can buy the Dremel Rotary WorkStation and "Jimmy-Rig" some attachments to bore(?)


----------



## Poppy

CLHC said:


> Thought of that in my head but don't have a Drilling/Milling machine. The only thing closely resembling such is a Dremel with accessories. Of course I suppose I can buy the Dremel Rotary WorkStation and "Jimmy-Rig" some attachments to bore(?)


Maybe a 9/16th inch drill, or a round file, or a nice piece of cloth emery cloth stapled to a 3/8 dowel, and wrapped around it a few times.


----------



## CLHC

Poppy said:


> Maybe a 9/16th inch drill, or a round file, or a nice piece of cloth emery cloth stapled to a 3/8 dowel, and wrapped around it a few times.


Same what I was thinking in regards to the dowel.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RedLED said:


> What do you mean denied?



The Lil Larry wasn't in stock. 

Bump for Poppy. :kiss: and thank you for the tip on Lowes.

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED

Lowes carries NEBO?


----------



## Poppy

No Red,
Lowes carries Lux-Pro LP137 which is a COB light, similar, but different from the Nebo brand.


----------



## bykfixer

In my area a place called Batteries + Bulbs are the only chain to carry anything by Nebo.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> No Red,
> Lowes carries Lux-Pro which is a COB light, similar, but different from the Nebo brand.



Well, that's confusing then, Red. Cuz this is the Nebo Items thread. 


~ Chance


----------



## RedLED

It's all good, still NEBO.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Well, that's confusing then, Red. Cuz this is the Nebo Items thread.
> 
> 
> ~ Chance



Hi Chance :kiss:
So you were really confused?

What part of this:


Poppy said:


> Lowes has a 3*AAA COB light:
> Lux-Pro 220-Lumens LED Handheld Battery Flashlight
> for $6.97



sounded like NEBO to you? 
_______________________________________________

At about 130 posts, and the only two lights mentioned are COB lights. 
I would have posted a picture of the Lux-Pro, but I had loaned it out for the weekend.

Sorry If I got your hopes up that you could get a Larry light at Lowes.


----------



## CLHC

New to me, but I just noticed that NEBO has a CaseBrite for the Apple iPhone 6S / 6 Plus case that has a built-in COB that puts out 200 Lumens.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Hi Chance :kiss:
> *So you were really confused?*
> 
> What part of this:
> 
> 
> sounded like NEBO to you?
> _______________________________________________
> 
> At about 130 posts, and the only two lights mentioned are COB lights.
> I would have posted a picture of the Lux-Pro, but I had loaned it out for the weekend.
> 
> Sorry If I got your hopes up that you could get a Larry light at Lowes.



:laughing: No, eyes just foolin about. You seem like the kind of guy that enjoys playful banter. 

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: No, eyes just foolin about. You seem like the kind of guy that enjoys playful banter.
> 
> ~ Chance


Do you know if they have the Lil Larry at Lowes, I hate to pay shipping for one light. Also, I want a red one, love that red Ano.

Thanks for the tip on Lowe's

Best, 

RL


----------



## Poppy

RedLED said:


> Do you know if they have the Lil Larry at Lowes, I hate to pay shipping for one light. Also, I want a red one, love that red Ano.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Lowe's
> 
> Best,
> 
> RL


Spammed URL removed in above quote.

Your question has already been answered twice in this thread.

Please refer to post #127


----------



## Empath

Poppy said:


> Spammed URL removed in above quote.



The "Reply With Quote" feature doesn't include the signature of the quoted post. Even if you quoted using vB's codes, you'd have to include the "spammed URL", as you call it, deliberately. Either way, you didn't remove the URL. Let's attempt to avoid the baiting please.


----------



## Phlogiston

Just got a couple of Big Larry lights on the strength of the positive comments here. 

They do seem to be nice area-illumination worklights, and the red beacon mode is definitely something I'd want for a worklight kept in a car. I particularly like the fact that they seem to work nicely on Eneloops, unlike the 24x / 36x 5mm LED alkaline-only things my local hardware store sells. I haven't tested the runtime on the Eneloops, though, so that part remains to be seen. 

Thanks for bringing the NEBO lights to my attention :thumbsup:


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

I was looking locally for the Lil Larry and when I found it, I bought as many as I could afford at its $9.99 price.

Sadly, the price is now $19.99 which was confirmed by other retailers. 

Gosh, I was in Flashaholic HEAVEN at that ten-dollar price!!! 

haha

What a dopamine rush that was!

I love the Lil Larry, it's sturdy, reliable, seems well-made, has a good magnet, and at the former ten-dollar price I was able to give it out as birthday and other gifts.

I can't say anything bad about NEBO as I own the Big Larry as well, though my untested assumption is that its Nebo batteries are "starter batteries"-- much like the starter cartridges you get in your brand new printer. Regardless, that it comes with batteries is a good motivator for the consumer to purchase it and a good selling point by the company.

Moreover, with 3 Lithium AAA batteries in it, the Lil Larry is an excellent choice to be kept in one's car in the dashboard, especially because of its Blinking Red mode, which, with the magnet to adhere it to the side of your broken-down vehicle, will no doubt attract a Tow-truck or Law Enforcement Officer, something which your spouse or teenage driver might surely appreciate.

Finally, I think the Lil Larry would make a good college dorm room backup/emergency light.

I'm in a good mood because I have yet to see any 'back to school' sale signs which I did this time last year-- even though I am years out of school, I was disgusted at how early they put those signs up!

First Note to NEBO: come out with a sister to the Lil Larry in HOT PINK, call it the "Lil Lucy" and your sales will skyrocket.

SECOND Note to NEBO: please come out with a "Baby Larry" and "Baby Lucy" built just like the Lil Larry but to hold only a single AAA battery and I guarantee you will NOT be able to keep up with demand, especially if we can run a 10440 in it! 

If I didn't know any better I'd say that Nebo secretly hired Jonny Ive, Apple's chief designer, to design its Lil Larry. Please miniaturize it to hold a single AAA and I'll personally buy the first 25!

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great post, LetThereBeLight, and some excellent ideas! :twothumbs You can also use the blinking red mode to make slow drivers pull over and get out of your way. :devil:

~ Chance


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Great post, LetThereBeLight, and some excellent ideas! :twothumbs You can also use the blinking red mode to make slow drivers pull over and get out of your way. :devil:
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks, Chance. I must say that (natural) dopamine rush lasted a long time. 

Maybe it's just me, but when I give someone a light, it fills me with a lot of joy. (I just hope 'Mr. & Mrs. Nebo' & company read my post )


----------



## cactus man

Big Larry magnet warning.......

I was working on a project recently and as most of us experience..."where did that screw go?"!!!
I searched all over the work area. I even looked in the dog's mouth, on the floor etc....
Well after almost 30 minutes of searching I was about to give up and attempt to locate another
similar [special] screw.....

It's always a unique screw that gets lost!

Then for some reason I went to move my Big Larry flashlight..and Behold
what did I find? Yep that illusive screw happily stuck to the magnet on the base of
the flashlight.

So...heads up if you are using a Big Larry flashlight nearby a project and you 
are unable to locate a part...before panicking look in the last place first...
Check the magnet!


Cactus Man


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Cactus Man, if you're implying that the Big Larry is just like the Chucky doll from that movie, you're frightening me!:naughty: lol


----------



## bykfixer

cactus man said:


> Big Larry magnet warning.......
> 
> I was working on a project recently and as most of us experience..."where did that screw go?"!!!
> I searched all over the work area. I even looked in the dog's mouth, on the floor etc....
> Well after almost 30 minutes of searching I was about to give up and attempt to locate another
> similar [special] screw.....
> 
> It's always a unique screw that gets lost!
> 
> Then for some reason I went to move my Big Larry flashlight..and Behold
> what did I find? Yep that illusive screw happily stuck to the magnet on the base of
> the flashlight.
> 
> So...heads up if you are using a Big Larry flashlight nearby a project and you
> are unable to locate a part...before panicking look in the last place first...
> Check the magnet!
> 
> 
> Cactus Man





Nebo don't mess around with weak magnets.

That is the SLYDE fully extended with only 1/3 of the magnet attached to painted steel.




Against a wrinkle plastic coated refrigerator.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This is the first time I've seen a SLYDE. Perhaps you could post a feature picture and a few words to introduce us to your new light.

~ Chance

Hope you're all having a happy and safe 4th of July!


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This is the first time I've seen a SLYDE. Perhaps you could post a feature picture and a few words to introduce us to your new light.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Hope you're all having a happy and safe 4th of July!



By chance there's a thread, though not by Chance.
A play on your words Chauncey from a filet-o-fish thread some time ago.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413372-Nebo-SLYDE-impressions


I'm told there's a SLYDEZ now too. It's a zoomer. 
But my local Batteries + Bulbs is like a year behind so I haven't physically seen that one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you! I missed your thread.

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

LetThereBeLight! said:


> come out with a sister to the Lil Larry in HOT PINK, call it the "Lil Lucy" and your sales will skyrocket.



You didn't know?


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

StarHalo said:


> You didn't know?



The Lucy pre-existed the Lil Larry, is of a different build, & has lesser lumens.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey, I had done that thread around Christmas time last year. At that point the Nebo thread had not been created and it slid onto the page 2 abyss...


----------



## RedLED

Anyone have the NEBO Boss Larry light? I saw it on their Web site. It features a flashlight on the front and a telescopic magnet to retrieve things.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Chauncey, I had done that thread around Christmas time last year. At that point the Nebo thread had not been created and it slid onto the page 2 abyss...



Fixer! I didn't see your edit until today. FWIW..

I hate the page two abyss. 

~ C.G.


----------



## RedLED

I saw the new Slyde at the H'dwe. Store, and I like the one with the reflector, not the zoom.

The reflector model really puts out a very nice beam for the money. And, so does the Twyst reflector model. There is a new Twyst with the flood option.


----------



## StarHalo

That new Larry Boss might be a solid senior light if the main flashlight were the usual 300 lumens and not only 120; 400 lumens from the COB is just about perfect though, and a magnetic grabber so you don't have to bend over is a big plus. Loving those new Patriotic finishes..


----------



## RedLED

I like the new finish, too!


----------



## RedLED

Bought a Little Larry in red the other day, love how you can make it shorter. 

Could be a nice briefcase or bag light.


----------



## bykfixer

RedLED said:


> Bought a Little Larry in red the other day, love how you can make it shorter.
> 
> Could be a nice briefcase or bag light.



Wut up stranger? 

Hadn't seen any Nebo additions from you lately.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RedLED said:


> Bought a Little Larry in red the other day, love how you can make it shorter.
> 
> Could be a nice briefcase or bag light.




Post a picture or it didn't happen. :devil:

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED

bykfixer said:


> Wut up stranger? Hadn't seen any Nebo additions from you lately.
> 
> 
> Just been busy, hope all, is well, on your end.
> 
> I got late on reporting my new Li'l' Larry. I am going to add one additional Li'l Larry in Red to add to my Tom Bihn first-aid bag, also red.


----------



## RedLED

Nebo has a cool 90 degree moveable 240 Lumen work light. More to follow.

It is on their Web site. Have a look.

More to come.


----------



## YAK-28

my brother dropped off a cryket for me the holidays. it seems to be a decent little light. i like the adjustable brightness of the spot and flood lights. nice size. so far i have just been playing around with it. the adjustable/swivel head is a nice feature. has a smooth flood and a usable spot. only been playing with it inside so far. i'm happy to add this one to the herd.


----------



## RedLED

I was was thinking of giving NEBO lights out for Halloween Trick-Or-Treaters this year, however, I think next year I will do it, maybe with Photon Micro Lights?

You see, at all our properties, they are secure, so it is just a few kid's in the general area no bussing of children in to get candy over vast areas. And that is not much more than candy in a regular neighborhood. 

I think next year, I will get some pink Larry Lights For the girls, and some red and yellow for boys. I really think they would like to get something like that, and maybe some candy too.

There was one year I did it to a few, and I can't remember what the Lights were. long time back.


----------



## RedLED

The recently announced NEBO "LEO" light looks very interesting, does any one have one yet? I am am going to place am order for some soon. One for the house, and others to give as gifts. I may add one to the company grip truck, and studio. These NEBO people have some nice designs, Fixer do you have one yet?


----------



## StarHalo

RedLED said:


> The recently announced NEBO "LEO" light looks very interesting, does any one have one yet? I am am going to place am order for some soon. One for the house, and others to give as gifts. I may add one to the company grip truck, and studio. These NEBO people have some nice designs, Fixer do you have one yet?



Ha, that's awesome that they're still honing the design, very cool. Might have to get one myself.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Last year I bought a Nebo Redline zoomie. This was a tiny twist-zoom flashlight powered by 1xCR123. The exterior looked nice, but the interior left a lot to be desired.

* Plastic bezel retaining ring.... glows red when light is on. But if you drop the light on the bezel, the shock of the drop will hit this ring and might result in the head breaking in two.
* Very little metal on the inside of the light. I modded mine to use a FET driver and 16340, and the light got too hot to touch in seconds. My impression was that even the cheapest $2 budget zoomie has more aluminum in it and would make a better mod host.


----------



## wkearney99

I wish their Big Larry had a 'red solid' mode instead of just 'red blinking'. It'd be great to have one in solid red for night vision saving aspects on the boat.

Their Tilt, however, is terrible. The button for turning it on/off/mode changes is very tedious to use. Not on... oops, not off, ooops wrong mode... ARRRGH.... into the TRASH!


----------



## bykfixer

RedLED said:


> The recently announced NEBO "LEO" light looks very interesting, does any one have one yet? I am am going to place am order for some soon. One for the house, and others to give as gifts. I may add one to the company grip truck, and studio. These NEBO people have some nice designs, Fixer do you have one yet?




Another inovation by the fertile minds at Nebo.

Haven't been to my local batteries plus store lately Red. I'll be sure to place that as a destination around Christmas present shopping time. Looks very useful.


----------



## StarHalo

wkearney99 said:


> I wish their Big Larry had a 'red solid' mode instead of just 'red blinking'. It'd be great to have one in solid red for night vision saving aspects on the boat.



Red light only preserves night vision if it's deep red/660nm or above and so dim that you can't see that it's red; nearly all red LED lights are red-orange/~630nm and very visibly red. Look to Rigel Systems astronomy lights for 660nm super dimmable flashlights (with the caveat that using non-white light to complete any task that requires color recognition is essentially impossible,) short of that the one upside of regular red lights is that bugs can't see it and so aren't drawn to it.


----------



## wacbzz

I have the Cryket and I really like it. I like that the red is accessible without having to go through the other modes and I like that after ~10 seconds, pushing the power button turns the light directly off instead of toggling through the other modes before turning off.


----------



## RedLED

wkearney99 said:


> I wish their Big Larry had a 'red solid' mode instead of just 'red blinking'. It'd be great to have one in solid red for night vision saving aspects on the boat.
> 
> Their Tilt, however, is terrible. The button for turning it on/off/mode changes is very tedious to use. Not on... oops, not off, ooops wrong mode... ARRRGH.... into the TRASH!


I put the blinking lights from NEBO in all the windows that face the street, let them blink on red like something has gone totally wrong, and no one cares! But when you have a few of them it looks like the blast door to the silo is closing - still the guards drive right past. Still late night fun!


----------



## wacbzz

wkearney99 said:


> I wish their Big Larry had a 'red solid' mode instead of just 'red blinking'.



Big Larry Pro...


----------



## bykfixer

No Nebos in a while here. But I just rediscovered that tiny little number called "high beam". 

In 2018 it's probably considered weak and ugly. But when everybody looks for low-lower-lowest output the high beam accels with it's 10 or so floody lumens. It's rechargeable from any 12 volt accessory port in an automobile without cables or cords or adapters. It has a twist head on/off that is easy to activate with one hand. It's about the size of a CR123 yet easy to grip due to well thought out shaping. Holds a charge for years so it's a great glove box light. And either this or clones like it can be found in auto part stores, car dealerships or even checkout aisles at convenience stores in some cases. 

I've owned the one pictured for as long as I can remember.. 5... 8 years? Long before becoming a flashaholic... Anyway it's still on the charge it came with. 
And no it does not short out when pocket carried with coins or other metal object. 

Forward thinking from long ago by a little flashlight company called Nebo.






Versus other small lights and an RCR





The genuine Nebo has a concave lens with a magnifier dome in the center... lumen multiplier with a nice spill.





Of course it's blue...
Back then they all were... unless it was green.
CRI? Who cares when changing a flat tire... unless you have color coded lug nuts.


----------



## RedLED

I just recently got the Nebo LEO, And Poppy, nice lights for the money!!!!


----------



## RedLED

Have you seen the NEBO Bucket that lights up, and the newcLarry light...Both very cool. 

There are some other cool NEBO lights. Very creative company!!!


----------



## ven

I have had the little Nebo Leo for a few months now, not really seen much use tbh. But its there just in case or need to loan a light out. 




Swivel head




Spot





Has a ramping UI if press/hold, also memory so can set level.





Tucked away in the inside pocket(under nut drivers)


----------



## bykfixer

Neeeeeeboooooohhh!!!


----------



## LightObsession

I haven't tried any NEBOs recently. I didn't like having to cycle through the blinky modes to turn the light off. I really disliked the UI.

I hope that is no longer the case on the newer lights.


----------



## RedLED

I think they are correcting that UI problem. They are jut for fun mostly for me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


bykfixer said:


> Neeeeeeboooooohhh!!!


 Too funny! :laughing: 

Mr. Fixer calls-out for Neebo and [email protected]@K who shows up.



neboguy said:


> More and More NEBO great ligths coming on the way !!!!
> 
> NEBO FLEX / NEBO MYCRO / NEBO BLAST RC
> 
> This is not best flashlight company in the world but most innovative



:welcome: neboguy. 

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes

neboguy said:


> More and More NEBO great ligths coming on the way !!!!
> 
> NEBO FLEX / NEBO MYCRO / NEBO BLAST RC
> 
> This is not best flashlight company in the world but most innovative


Very interesting. By the way, do you happen to have any connection to this company ?


----------



## archimedes

neboguy said:


> Yeah, I am the fan of Nebo :twothumbs, I started to love flashlights because of NEBO !!!


Ok, please be aware of Rule 6.

Note that "fluff" posts which contain little substance, but could be considered touting, advertising, or promotional in nature, stand to be closed or deleted in their entirety without further warning or explanation.


----------



## Batang Regla

how do you categorized this kind of light = work light? led inspection lamp? I first saw this (not a nebo brand) when i called a car battery mechanic to jump start my car. I was blown away when he stick it to the upper hood and illuminate the engine bay. The second i saw this when i watch a nature channel, its david attenborough walking in a forest. This kind of light is good for city seniors. I'll be buying this for my dad.


----------



## Nev

They call it cob =chip on board


----------



## bykfixer

A friend gave me a COB light called cliplight before Nebo did the Larry series. It was impressive how well it lights up close quarters like under a sink. 
What impressed me was the lack of shadows versus a non COB light. It was as if it could bend lights around corners. Not that it did, it spread light so evenly. 
Pure flood. 

My first Nebo's were numbers you stick in a 12 volt accessory port to charge. Little numbers about the size of a CR123. Nothing amazing brightness-wise yet such a great idea on keeping it from running out of fuel. I used to pocket carry the thing and it was like 2 years before it needed a charge when used occasionaly. They have a much brighter version now that runs off of a rechargeable AA sized proprietary cell.


----------



## RedLED

Just got a Big Larry 2, real nice light for the money.


----------



## Mat88

I've got to say Nebo big larry is definitely my favorite work light. Not afraid to take it out. I one left it on the roof of my car and drove 4 miles with it on. 😆 
Although saying that, I haven't tried those Wizard pro's. When money's not so tight, I'll give that a go.


----------



## delaware74b

I bought the Nebo Redline Blast about 2 years ago from a local electrical supply house for around $35. It does get fairly warm on high, especially on warmer days. 2.5 hours on high (1400 lumens) has me looking to invest in some eneloop pro's.


----------



## Paul6ppca

I’m carrying Nebo Mycra on keychain for 4 months. 
So far I really like it. Great UI

It has turned on twice in my pocket.


----------



## Tweed

I put a NEBO Big Larry in each of my cars for an emergency light. Easy & Cheap for this application.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Tweed said:


> I put a NEBO Big Larry in each of my cars for an emergency light. Easy & Cheap for this application.



Hi, Tweed. :welcome: 

Perhaps some non-leaking rechargeable batteries in your Big Larrys would be prudent. Few things kill more unattended flashlights than Alkaline batteries.


----------



## ven

ven said:


> I have had the little Nebo Leo for a few months now, not really seen much use tbh. But its there just in case or need to loan a light out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swivel head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a ramping UI if press/hold, also memory so can set level.






Where has time gone? I think nebo are great little lights and pretty good value. I no longer have this as I gifted it to an old work colleague retiring. He had been using cracker lights or 99p garage ones with a 100 Led’s . So in his 65yrs, my guess would be his first decent light! He had lots of jobs/DIY planned when retired, so I hope it comes in useful. Bonus of easily fed AAA cells to. 

I think I need me another nebo


----------



## Tweed

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi, Tweed. :welcome:
> 
> Perhaps some non-leaking rechargeable batteries in your Big Larrys would be prudent. Few things kill more unattended flashlights than Alkaline batteries.



Thanks for the recommendation. :twothumbs I have some NiMH batteries I'll try. and switch batteries every year along with my smoke detector batteries.


----------



## bykfixer

Here is a blast from the past. I've now idea when or where I bought the "highbeam" but to this day I still find it one of the most fascinating flashlight ideas ever devised. 





The old 12 volt lighter is really a flashlight trick. 
35 lumens through an optic lens. It looks a lot brighter than the numbers state. 

Discontinued these days but it was a big seller in its day. 

Soon I'll be checking out the lantern they call Poppy. A COB lantern that doubles as a spotlight. There's also a "big Poppy" version. 
Nebo continues to create good ideas for work lights.


----------



## xj35s

I accidently put my Nebo redline micro through the washing machine. For like the third time I think. It comes on full brightness for about one second then dims. I tried drying it and baked it in the oven to reset the solder joints. It didn't help. I will be buying another though. I could go two weeks using it everynight on one battery. I used it for pretripping my big rig and every time I drop and hooked a trailer because I ran at night. Loved it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

xj35s said:


> I accidently put my Nebo redline micro through the washing machine. For like the third time I think. It comes on full brightness for about one second then dims. I tried drying it and baked it in the oven to reset the solder joints. It didn't help. I will be buying another though. I could go two weeks using it everynight on one battery. I used it for pretripping my big rig and every time I drop and hooked a trailer because I ran at night. Loved it.



"They" say anyone can make a mistake once, but if you make the same mistake a second time you're carless, and obviously, if you make the same mistake a third time you just don't care. However, you've stated you love your NEBO Redline ........ so I just don't know what to think,  ...... except :welcome:


----------



## snakebite

my nebo "tacticool" (sharp pointy bezel) 1aa went dim blue after 2 battery changes.
cheap 5mm .5w leds just dont last.
a nichia 219c on its mcpcb made a nice upgrade.
it does not get warm enough to be an issue.
no more nasty blue.
i used a 4000k 83cri.


----------

